# 10" back rough ada...where to buy??



## PAGEINC13 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm in search of a ADA 10" back rough toilet that is a RIGHTHAND...All I seem to find is lefthanded. A model # or maker or any leads will be greatly appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

try Barnett


----------



## PAGEINC13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Flyin Brian said:


> try Barnett


Is that a plumbing supplier? A little more info please...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here ya go...

http://admin.totousa.com/Product Downloads/SS-00451, CST744SF.10, V.02.pdf


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's one from Gerber:

http://www.gerberonline.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=200#itemoptionstab

<LI jQuery1296507901124="106">*21-517 Viper ErgoHeight Elongated 2 pc 1.6gpf 
Gravity Fed ErgoHeight 17" Elongated / 10" rough-in
*List Price $285.00 

Feature
Specifications
Options

<LI jQuery1296507901124="84">1.6 gpf Gravity <LI jQuery1296507901124="85">Two-piece toilet <LI jQuery1296507901124="86">bowl sku #0021528 - $190.00 <LI jQuery1296507901124="87">tank sku #0028595 - $95.00 <LI jQuery1296507901124="88">ErgoHeight® ADA Elongated Bowl <LI jQuery1296507901124="89">10" Rough-in <LI jQuery1296507901124="90">Large water surface keeps bowl clean <LI jQuery1296507901124="91">Fully Glazed Trapway <LI jQuery1296507901124="92">Non corrosive solid brass tank-to-bowl bolts <LI jQuery1296507901124="93">Double nut, multi-point tank-to-bowl mounting system for easy installation and tank stability <LI jQuery1296507901124="94">Non-kinking stainless steel beaded chain <LI jQuery1296507901124="95">Chemical resistant silicone flapper <LI jQuery1296507901124="96">Color-matched front metal tank lever with brass arm <LI jQuery1296507901124="97">Fluidmaster Fill Valve <LI jQuery1296507901124="98">Toilet seat not included <LI jQuery1296507901124="99">Limited lifetime warranty 
Industry MaP Rating: 800g









<LI jQuery1296507901124="105">Available in 12" and 14" rough in (#21-518, #21-524) 
Tank (R-H lever) (28-595-97)


----------



## PAGEINC13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Eric said:


> Here's one from Gerber:
> 
> http://www.gerberonline.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=200#itemoptionstab
> 
> ...


Thanks alot...I'm looking in to them now.


----------

